# Tropical Sunset - WIP



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I kind of think of these WIP like blogs. 

So this is what I'm doing....I'm making a picture for a friend. She bought a Tropical Sunset picture from me last July. I knew it wasn't so great because I was so new at painting and I actually tried to discourage her and told her I didn't want any money for it but she sent me a check anyway, and being the greedy person I am I cashed it. So what I'm wanting to do is make a picture that is far better than the one I did last year (which would not be hard) and send it to her and tell her to trash the one she has. I'm not telling her I'm doing this in case it doesn't come out well. 

So the pictures below from left to right are 1. the general plan, 2. drawing the girl on paper to be traced to the canvas, 3. the canvas with the subjects. 4. the current state of the canvas.

This one I am excited about. The other one "The Cabin" I feel kind of neutral about right now.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

This looks like you *SHOULD *be excited about it! I am looking forward to seeing how you treat this.. it looks like a wonderful composition!

D


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Loving it so far.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

OK -- it's still early in the process but here is where I am. This is just the first layer and I realize that you can't tell where the horizon line is...but that will change. 

I decided to add a dog to the picture.

I could kick myself...I wanted to put on a coat of medium before I started painting it so it would blend better and I just forgot. DUH...I realized it as I started to blend it...Damn! It worked out OK anyway but it would of been better with the medium on it first.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I can see the horizon line! Looks great thus far.. Can't wait to see more

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I got an opportunity to work on this again. Now I have to wait for it to dry. I expect this painting will go very quickly because everything will be a silhouette which takes a lot less time.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That's beautiful! Love your bright colors, you do happy paintings.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Next installment.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking super nice Terry!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> Looking super nice Terry!


Yes it is! Beautiful colors Sis.. keep up the great work!

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Next installment -- hope to be able to finish it tomorrow. I want to get it done before we go to get Athena (Granddaughter) on Friday.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I almost needed my sunglasses to look at it!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> I almost needed my sunglasses to look at it!


LOL -- cool...that's the point.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

*AWESOME *shadow work.. I love the distinction between lights and darks.. it *immediately *draws you into the picture! What a great job on this Terry!

D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You seriously make some of the most vibrant work I have seen. It is obvious you love love love color. Super duper nice.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you all. Yes, I love love love color Chanda. I feel that is one of the joys of being human.

Here's the final piece. Please feel free to give me any pointers that would make it better. I'm giving this one away to a friend and I'm thinking of making another one pretty much like it for myself.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Terry this is just a fabulous piece of art. I love everything about it..wish I was there right now.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Just Plain AWESOME!

D


----------



## MirandaLozano (Jan 29, 2014)

Excellent work. I am loving all those colors and the process. 

Thanks for sharing
Regards
Miranda
Galerias de Arte


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Miranda, David and Chanda. This really is a simple piece. I think it is much better than what I did a year ago when I just started painting and I feel bad that she has that one hanging in her home. I hope she agrees to throw it away and replace it with this one. I've learned a lot in one year. Here is the one I did last year next to the one I just finished.

In fact it was exactly a year ago, I just looked up the picture on my computer and the date was 6/4/2014....how funny this was finished yesterday 6/4/2015 --- really that was not planned. Maybe next year I'll make another tropical sunset and it will be even better.


----------

